# Whats a good front squat weight?



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I nailed 160kg on the front squat last night for 1 rep and im doing 140kg for 6.

Does anyone else train front squats for low reps? and what sort of weight is considered good?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i used to do front squats, got a few of 130 i think, and more and it dug in to my shoulders.

dont squat much anymore now.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Depends on your weight, age, what you back squat, months training, gear use etc etc


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

id say 140kg for 10 reps is good, depending on how long you've been training


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I back squat 200kg for 6, with front squats its just keeping the bar in position thats tough


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Depends on your weight, age, what you back squat, months training, gear use etc etc


lol someone always puts this sort of answer....... im 19 stone, 27, back squat 220kg max, training years, fair amount of gear, shoe size 12, inside leg 33", 2 brothers and a sister, 1 dog, 1 cat


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive done 160k for 3 very low reps

weight was under 16 stone


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> ive done 160k for 3 very low reps
> 
> weight was under 16 stone


Thats good work, the best thing about front squats is that you have to go really low if you go heavy or you tip forward. I always tell people that if they dont back squat below para then they should train front squats to learn what low is! :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I think i have done 3 plates a side but low reps(about 3). Any more weight just hammers my front delts/shoulder bones because of the way my shoulders are. I still try my best at them though.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

adonis said:


> lol someone always puts this sort of answer....... im 19 stone, 27, back squat 220kg max, training years, fair amount of gear, shoe size 12, inside leg 33", 2 brothers and a sister, 1 dog, 1 cat


I'm under 14stone, 32, back squat 190kg max, training months, no gear, shoe size 11, inside leg 29", 1 sister, no pets.

What should I try my first front squat at? :lol:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

adonis said:


> lol someone always puts this sort of answer....... im 19 stone, 27, back squat 220kg max, training years, fair amount of gear, shoe size 12, inside leg 33", 2 brothers and a sister, 1 dog, 1 cat


1 dog, 1 cat. LOL:laugh:

140kg is a decent front squat but at 19 stone you're a big lad. You could push out another bit.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

wes said:


> 1 dog, 1 cat. LOL:laugh:
> 
> 140kg is a decent front squat but at 19 stone *you're a big lad. You could push out another bit*.


I don't think that would go down too well


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If i see some one do 140kg for proper reps i am impressed.

I find front squat very hard, i have done 5 plates for a few reps before and nearly passed out from the bar choking me.

Smith machine front squats are far better for me.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> If i see some one do 140kg for proper reps i am impressed.
> 
> I find front squat very hard, i have done 5 plates for a few reps before and nearly passed out from the bar choking me.
> 
> Smith machine front squats are far better for me.


was about to say the exact same, i can do 120kg comfortably, after that the weight starts to choke me out. smith machine is my prefered way of doing it now, less weight but really deep and controlled


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

140kg for 10 reps is my max.

I dont go any heavier because of the breathing aspect.

Plus my legs are big enough without risking injury for a heavier weight


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Any weight that gets you growing.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Del McQueen front squatted 280kg I think. Then again he did take Gold Medal at the Commonwealth games in Weightlifting 

If you can do a good set on 140kg then it's pretty impressive IMO. As everyone else has said, holding the bar is a killer front squatting.

This is one of the reasons most coaches who know their stuff won't advise doing more than 6 reps on front squat.

M


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I had a similar thread going a while back dont know how to put link up but not difficult to find from profile.

Just had a quick look back and i managed 220 for a single and 200 for 4


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i got up too 100kg for 8 reps and choked the sh1t outta myself i find i use them more to finish a leg workout now and not as heavy, they still hammer my quads


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

martin brown said:


> This is one of the reasons most coaches who know their stuff won't advise doing more than 6 reps on front squat.
> 
> M


That's good to know.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

dont mean to hyjack but how do you possition the bar with that load i tried front squats a while ago and the way my collar bones are it ****ing killed so i aint done them since


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Deep into the throat by the sounds of things.

Personally i go deep in the throat but also on my shoulders.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

I have just started to do front in place of back squats due to an injury. I was back squatting 180kg for 15 reps.

The balancing aspect took a couple of weeks to master but i have not had any problems with the bar choking me.

5 weeks im up to 3 sets of 12 with 140kg.

The main difference i have noticed is how the hams are far less involved and i have already noticed how they feel less prominent.

The 3D effect that backs squats give the legs cannot be beat imo.


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

i did 152.5kg for 2 on monday. i swaped over from back squats about 5months ago, just so i could get better depth from my squats. the hardest thing about them is stoping yourself falling over, i also find them amazing for working my core. recently they've also started to hurt my biceps duno why tho.


----------

